# 270x Downgrade bios to 7870 for M91p motherboard.



## Shambles1980 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ok. 

here we go after my last bit of tom foolery with SFF prebuilt systems, i bought second one This time its a lenovo M91p SFF.. 
Standard atx layout, no silly proprietary nonsense (the usff version is to be avoided).. AND YET!
Some one decided to throw in a GPU white list in to the bios. 
Why they did this i have no idea.. any way few days on the inter web at places that specifically modify bises, im here still with the same white list. and il admit i dont have enough experience to modify the whitelist out, its hiddn in some module some where and i cant figure it out.. 

ANY WAY. 

it seems that a 7750 AMD card works.
Which should mean all hd 7xxx cards should work.. 

Now i want to either edit the bios info for a 270x (not on the white list) so its device id is a 7870. 
OR
i want to flash the bios of the 270x with a 7870 bios.. 

Should work fine right?? 

Any way i have a spare system sitting here that i can boot the 270x in to do the flashing and stuff. 
I was just wondering which bios would work out the best?? 

I know some people will have flashed from a 7870 UP to a 270x so if i knew what bios they had previously that may help.. 

its an ice-q 270x btw if that makes a difference.. 

Oh and if some one has a modded m91p bios or can tell me how the hell i find the whitelist to add the 270x'x device id to it, that would also be great.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 27, 2017)

I can edit your 270X BIOS to have any device ID you want it to have. I just need to have a copy of your BIOS and the device ID you want it to have. So if you can make a copy it with GPU-Z and upload it as an attachment that would be perfect(throw it in a zip folder first). It looks to me like your 270X is 1002-6810, and an HD 7870 is 1002-6818. It will take me less than a minute to edit that change into your BIOS and fix the checksum. If it doesn't work the we can try an HD 7750 device ID(1002 - 683F).


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 27, 2017)

im just trying to find any one who has a "reported working" system with the cards. I dont want to edit the vendor id. and it stil not be in the white list lol..
(if i could find the stupid whitelist in the pc bios i could just edit that)
Even a copy of the whitelist on the internet would be nice.. (you would imagine they would publish that info, but they dont)

So far, i can only see a 260x as being actually in the whitelist. and i was Just downloading a 260x bios to try and grab the vendor id from that..
thats when i saw the reply.. 

I will search and see if any 7850's are reported to be working. 

Its really Stupid to put a GPU white list in a system..
given nvidia cards including 10xx cards are suported it seems a lot like they did this to try and force nvidia cards as an upgrade path.

OK,,
So. i have found 1 person who says the 7850 worked after a bios update. (already updated that thing ages ago) So surely a 7870 should work..

Il upload the rom file here.
Pretty sure i can edit the devce and vendor id my self. but i will also upload it here in case it turns out that im a massive idiot.

ok so i may be an idiot.
I can only change the vendor and subsystem id.

if you could whip up a  7870 and a 7850 ID that would be great.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ok what is the issue? Are you having an issue of a 270 not booting up in a specific motherboard?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 28, 2017)

Man...I'm having a really hard time trying to get the SOB to come out the way I want it. I change the device ID in the 2 spots it needs changed, save it, fix the checksum with the HD 7xxx patch tool. Should be good to go. Nope! I open it with VBE7 and it says the checksum is invalid.  What?! Alright...then I'll save it with VBE7 so it will fix the checksum. Bah!!! Now VBE7 say the checksum is good...BUT...the UEFI is deactivated. 

Long story short...I keep going around in circles trying to get the checksum fixed with UEFI still activated. And I can't seem to figure out how. I've NEVER had this problem before...so I'm not sure how to make it work. There's got to be a way. I know how to manually change the device ID. I know how to manually activate the UEFI. I DON'T know how to fix the checksum without an editor/tool. Shouldn't be that damn hard. I've read about it somewhere...but I can't find where ATM. Godammit...this is making me look bad. Here I said I could do this in less than a minute...AND I CAN'T. 

Anyhow...you probably don't need UEFI anyway. But even if you don't I still need to know how to make it so. Really pissing me off. 

Here's what I got so far.

1 with UEFI and an invalid checksum according to VBE7(though a valid checksum according to HD 7xxx UEFI patch tool)

1 without UEFI and a valid checksum according to VBE7(though an invalid checksum according to HD 7xxx UEFI patch tool)

I'm not giving up just yet. I know there's a way....somehow. But this is the best I can do for now. 

Nailed it! See post below.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Man...I'm having a really hard time trying to get the SOB to come out the way I want it. I change the device ID in the 2 spots it needs changed, save it, fix the checksum with the HD 7xxx patch tool. Should be good to go. Nope! I open it with VBE7 and it says the checksum is invalid.  What?! Alright...then I'll save it with VBE7 so it will fix the checksum. Bah!!! Now VBE7 say the checksum is good...BUT...the UEFI is deactivated.
> 
> Long story short...I going around in circles trying to get the checksum fixed with UEFI still activated. And I can seem to figure out how. I've NEVER had this problem before...so I'm not sure how to make it work. There's got to be a way. I know how to manually change the device ID. I know how to manually activate the UEFI. I DON'T know how to fix the checksum without an editor/tool. Shouldn't be that damn hard. I've read about it somewhere...but I can't find where ATM. Godammit...this is making me look bad. Here I said I could do this in less than a minute...AND I CAN'T.
> 
> ...



I suspect he has an old motherboard that needs its bios updated, and could need just the csm, as uefi may not be compatible.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 28, 2017)

I GOT IT!!! WHOOHOO!!! 

UPDATE: I threw in a UEFI deactivated version just because I can(270xUEFI.rom is the one with UEFI activated, 270x.rom has UEFI deactivated). Let me know if you have any problems.

What the hell...brief tutorial.

*How to change Device ID*

Open BIOS rom with hex editor and search/find "PCIR" text string



You need to find all instances of PCIR(only 2)


The first 4 hex values after PCIR are the Device ID. For your original BIOS they are *02 10 10 68 = 1002-6810*

You need to edit both instances to whatever you want the new Device ID to be. For yours you want* 02 10 18 68 = 1002-6818*(Device ID for an HD 7870)

Here


And here


Then you need to fix the CRC here


Use Anoraks AMD VBIOS CRC checker v1 to find a new CRC and change it in the BIOS. For yours you need to change *96* to *8E
 
*
Save the BIOS and your done.

New Device ID acquired





If you want to make a copy with UEFI deactivated change the hex value below from *00* to *80*(vice versa to active UEFI)


Fix the CRC again and save the BIOS.

EDIT: Seeing as the UEFI didn't work after the edit I believe I've figured out how to fix that so it does. I think it's a matter of fixing the actual checksum. Which is not the CRC, though some tools see it as such. See my post below for how to fix the actual checksum...or something. I don't totally get it.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 28, 2017)

il test it when i get back in thanx..

As for the issue..
its a m91p motherboard the bios has a white list in it.
it is on the most recent bios.

its a thing they did "to reduce issues in buisnes"
Although Nvidia cards seem to work fine for 90% of them

edit

ok back home now and did a flash or 2..
Strange issue though..

the flash says it changed the ID.
VBE7 reports it changed the id.
Windows devie manager still sees it as a 200 seriese.
and GPu-Z sees the origional device id..

Heres a picture..
I dumped the bios after flashing to make suer it was properly flashed and that is whats in VBE7
But notice the gpuz ID...
Also UEFI doesnt work (that is not an issue though.

I may just try flashing it with a 7870 bios if i find one that has similar clock speeds and the same type of ram.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ok. scratch that..
Decided to just try it on the m91p as it is.. AND.. It boots no prob..
So The device ID is in the white list (on the most up to date bios at any rate). and the bios sees the same Device ID as VBE7 does.

Really don't understand this add a white list nonsense to the bios to stop people using 90% of amd cards thing. I can only see it as a anti trust thing.
on the lenovo forums you get people saying "amd cards are notorious for not working" when the truth is. "we didn't add most AMD cards to the white list that shouldn't even be there"

Much easier then trying to add the device id to the bios white list. "i couldn't even find the module that had the white list in. let alone edit it lol" (and its easier to recover if you f-up)

SOO it works and boots, its also detected as a 200 series card in windows.

Saved me a lot of work thanks again.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 28, 2017)

Shambles1980 said:


> Also UEFI doesnt work (that is not an issue though.


I'm perturbed by that. So I'm going to see if I can fix it. I think I know why and therefore how. The real checksum needs fixed.

WARNING: Information provided below is based on guesswork. I don't really know what I'm doing at this point. If you know what to do please tell me.

*How to fix the real checksum*

Find the 8-Bit checksum before editing the BIOS


The 8-Bit checksum is *hex 96 = 150*


Make all the changes you want to make in the BIOS, save it, and find the new 8-bit checksum. It's now *hex A6 = 166
 
*
Because the new 8-Bit checksum is larger than before things have shifted in the BIOS. To shift things back to where they were you need to edit the unused bytes at the end to make up for it. These are the long list of FFs at the bottom. I'm not going to claim I know 100% how this works. But I think I maybe figured it out enough to make it work in this case(I hope). It's a different procedure if the new checksum is smaller than previously. And I haven't figured out how to fix that yet. What I've learned so far I got from the following source.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?180607-Tutorial-How-to-fix-a-bios-checksum

Ok...so *166 - 150 = 16*. So to fix the checksum you need to *subtract 16 from* one of the *hex FF* at the end of the BIOS. *FF = 255, 255 - 16 = 239, 239 = hex EF 
*
So change one of the *FF* at the end to *EF*


Now save it, find the new 8-Bit checksum, make sure it's the same as it was before editing(notice in pic above that it is), if it's the same as before then fix the CRC, save one more time and you're done.

Attached below is the BIOS where I used this method to try and fix the UEFI. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 28, 2017)

Im not at home right now. and with having an autistic daughter as well as a baby i dont think il be able to dedicate the time for flashing and testing again untill saturday evening when the eldest will be at my parents.

But as i said it did exactly what i needed it to do..
tricked the stupid white list in to letting the GPU boot up which is all i wanted it to do, it also has the unexpected benifit of being detected as the correct card in windows..

P.S

Hope you dont get inundated with ID change requests now lol.. 

Like my other tinker with a prebuilt. i noticed these things are decent spec ex buisines machines that are popping up on the market at around £70..
Which isnt that bad for a i5 2400 + some ddr3 ram + hard disk So i wouldn't be surprised to see others buying them and then thinking their gpu is dead, until they google search and find this thread and figure it out. 

Any way. Just like the last one i would again reccomend any 1 who gets one to pair it up with a gtx 750 low profile gpu or a 750ti (one with no pci-e power connector).
Should be a good little system for steaming and low/medium settings 1080p gaming. 

the 270x is about the same as a gtx 760 thats why im using it as the card on these things as i find them popping up..


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 28, 2017)

That's cool. I'm glad it works well enough as is. It's no big deal if you don't want to mess with it anymore either. If you do, maybe let me know if the UEFI fix works, or maybe don't. Up to you. I've got what I wanted out of the deal already. Which was just to teach myself more about this whole BIOS hex editing thing. And that I have. So you don't owe me nothin'. 

EDIT: I'm working on a couple different versions of the UEFI fix. So if that version doesn't work you can try one of these. I'll be done messing with them soon. So check back later and I'll have them attached here. Again...no big deal if you want to experiment more or not. I'm learning new things either way.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 28, 2017)

Happy to check them out for you when i have some time (wife just hinted its our anniversary Sunday) so il probably be able to have a go at them saturday. 
if i have more free time before then il give it a go.. 

i can an have flashed gpus with a bad bios then re flashed them with a good one in the past so not worried about that


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 29, 2017)

I've come to a conclusion on the matter. I fundamentally don't understand the problem or how to fix it. There seems to be more to it than I can find good info on. What I do know is any time I edit a BIOS with UEFI it ends up not working right afterwards. Just the UEFI part(usually). I've never seen the check in the UEFI box in GPU-Z not show up before. That's a new one. What's been happening to me with my card is a black screen during POST and boot until just before the desktop. Which isn't how a non-edited UEFI BIOS works on my system. And nothing I've tried fixes it. And I've tried A LOT of things at this point. Whatever...I don't need UEFI either. It would be nice to have it working. But it's not a deal breaker if it don't.

Anyway. I'm pretty sure I'm nowhere near having figured this one out. But here's a couple more tries...that aren't likely to work any better than the ones before. I highly doubt they'll brick your card. But I also highly doubt they'll fix the UEFI problem. If they do I'll be shocked. I just tried the same tricks with my BIOS and got nothing. Same story as before. At least I know a few more ways that DON'T work now. That's a plus...I guess.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 29, 2017)

just wondering if its anything to do with it needing to be signed..

on the system i flashed with the other day. (does not have a uefi bios "its a core 2 duo") it would be a black screen untill windows loaded.(i use the c2d for most flashing things as it has more connectivity and (pata as well as sata, com ports etc) and the bios is a much more forgiving bios 

On the m91p it shows post and works just fine.

im not fussed about not having uefie on it as i dont use secure boot.


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Sep 29, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I've come to a conclusion on the matter. I fundamentally don't understand the problem or how to fix it. There seems to be more to it than I can find good info on. What I do know is any time I edit a BIOS with UEFI it ends up not working right afterwards. Just the UEFI part(usually). I've never seen the check in the UEFI box in GPU-Z not show up before. That's a new one. What's been happening to me with my card is a black screen during POST and boot until just before the desktop. Which isn't how a non-edited UEFI BIOS works on my system. And nothing I've tried fixes it. And I've tried A LOT of things at this point. Whatever...I don't need UEFI either. It would be nice to have it working. But it's not a deal breaker if it don't.
> 
> Anyway. I'm pretty sure I'm nowhere near having figured this one out. But here's a couple more tries...that aren't likely to work any better than the ones before. I highly doubt they'll brick your card. But I also highly doubt they'll fix the UEFI problem. If they do I'll be shocked. I just tried the same tricks with my BIOS and got nothing. Same story as before. At least I know a few more ways that DON'T work now. That's a plus...I guess.



Did you tried changing something else? For example don't change the ID of the gpu but change the gpu clock and make it with 1 less Mhz compared to default. Does it act in the same way on UEFI or not (black screen during POST and boot)?

If it works fine when changing the gpuclock on UEFI (u see normal post and boot) then maybe changing the gpu ID makes the UEFI section freak out (i read on another topic (forgot what forum) that there are some sort of gpu ids and they sometime remove some ids; the idea is that the new gpu id doesn't really match what UEFI knows and u get no image as result during post, boot, while in windows u get due to drivers that well probably don't need that UEFI section).

L.E.: You can check this topic for UEFI stuff: http://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY.html

L.E. 2: The second id you changed is in the gop section (uefi bios section). That section might have a checksum also or it just has no clue what to do with the new id.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 30, 2017)

Shambles1980 said:


> just wondering if its anything to do with it needing to be signed..


Yeah...it's signed. That much I know for sure. The UEFI GOP part anyway. I don't know if that's what's causing the problem or not. Or if there's some kind of checksum for it. Or who the hell knows. All I know is if you mess with the UEFI GOP part of the BIOS it tends to break it. Specifically if the device ID doesn't match up with the original device ID of the card. I guess it gets checked against wherever GPU-Z gets it from. If it doesn't match up with that it's not going to work. Which I learned the hard way.

On that note, I made my FINAL attempt at fixing yours. From messing around with mine all day again I figured out what I could and couldn't do and still have UEFI work. There ended up being 2 ways I could change the device ID without breaking the UEFI. Both involved not touching the UEFI GOP section at all. Just change the device ID in the legacy part and either fix the checksum or fix the CRC. For whatever reason either way works. At least with my card. I can't test if just changing 1 instance of the device ID will work for you. It either will or it won't. If it does then either method should work just as well as the other. But just in case one way doesn't work I made 2 copies. One for each method. Checksum fixed and CRC fixed. If neither works...I'm flat out of ideas. Anyway...they're attached below if you want to try them out(be sure to check the README first).


thedukesd1 said:


> L.E.: You can check this topic for UEFI stuff: http://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY.html
> 
> L.E. 2: The second id you changed is in the gop section (uefi bios section). That section might have a checksum also or it just has no clue what to do with the new id.


I had already found that site and used the GOP update tool on my BIOS. It didn't work for me. But I finally got mine to work today by manually installing. Which I still don't know how or why it worked. But for whatever reason it did.

I also tried with the 270X BIOS and it gave me a warning that I didn't like the sound of. But having fixed mine by manually installing the latest UEFI version I decided to take a look at doing that with it. It's got a way funky looking GOP section. So I decided it probably wasn't a good idea to try and mess with. If it was my card and I could sit and fool around with it for hours on end trying to make it work I probably would...but it isn't.

Anyhow...here's what that looked like.





Yeah...I know about the second ID in the GOP section...and why you shouldn't change it. If you do...UEFI won't work. I don't know if it's got a checksum or not. I've read that it doesn't. But there's some sort of checking going on. That much I'm 99.99999% sure of.


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Oct 3, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Yeah...it's signed. That much I know for sure. The UEFI GOP part anyway. I don't know if that's what's causing the problem or not. Or if there's some kind of checksum for it. Or who the hell knows. All I know is if you mess with the UEFI GOP part of the BIOS it tends to break it. Specifically if the device ID doesn't match up with the original device ID of the card. I guess it gets checked against wherever GPU-Z gets it from. If it doesn't match up with that it's not going to work. Which I learned the hard way.



from https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-7000-series-cards.189089/page-2#post-2965073



darkhmz said:


> 2. The problem with UEFI images is that they're compressed, thats why i cant modify them.



http://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY.html



> The AMD GPU firmware is formed from a Legacy ROM + an optional GOP in a compressed EFI ROM + possibly a microcode, although extremely rare. Only the Legacy ROM is checksummed,



Compressed GOP gets corrupted when you edit stuff in it. Either u find a donor for it and fully replace it, or well uncompress it, edit stuff, compress it back and replace the old one...
Never really worked with GOP stuff, I tried to add to my old Hd 5670 a GOP section but I fail because I constatly get a too big bios file, it has a really big microcode in the bios...


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 3, 2017)

All the answers your going to get our found in that thread on win-raid. It has nothing to do with compression. That much I fully understand. It has to do with signatures and hashes. The finer details of which I can't quite get a good grip on. I only know what I know. Which is that lordkag fixed it so that it works. By that I mean he managed to patch the GOP module so that UEFI GOP boot will work with an edited legacy BIOS. As in if the edits have been made to a "protected" part of the legacy BIOS, which may or may not be the case. I've proved that by editing just the Device ID(which is apparently not "protected") in the legacy BIOS and still have it(UEFI GOP boot) work.

Now, as to how I got it working on my card(which obviously had "protected" parts of the legacy BIOS edited). I didn't understand what I'd done initially. But after carefully reading and rereading that entire thread I finally figured it out. What I did was install a patched version of GOP 1.63 provide by hellm(using lordkag's patch/modifications) on the last page there. Which was a stroke of luck. Since there were 2 to choose from in his post(patched and unpatched, and neither labeled as to which is which) and I luckily chose the right one on the first try. Otherwise it would still not be working and I would have probably given up on trying to make it work. But since it did work, when all other efforts had failed, I was extremely curious as to why. So I read and read some more until I came to as good an understanding of it as I can.

There's still some unanswered questions. See my post on the last page of that thread. How is it working without using a patched driver? How is it working with Secure Boot ON? From what I understand the basic gist of lordkag's patching of the GOP module consists of modifying it to skip the checking of a hash(which he refers to at one point as a signature) in the legacy part of the BIOS. Not the CRC or the 8-Bit checksum, but an additional hash that gets checked before UEFI GOP can be initiated at boot. It's what's "protecting" the "protected" part of the legacy BIOS from being edited and still be "certified" for use with UEFI GOP. Which is why even with a corrected CRC, and/or 8-Bit checksum, UEFI GOP still will not work with an edited legacy BIOS(again, if the "protected" parts have been edited). Anyway, he fixed that so it doesn't get checked. And you can have UEFI GOP work now with an edited legacy BIOS("protected" parts edited). Though it's supposed to be limited to also using a patched atikmdag.sys file written for specific drivers(not really sure why on that one) and without being able to use Secure Boot(since the GOP module signature should be broken with the patch applied). I haven't encountered those limitations though. Which I can't explain...but is none-the-less cool! Works even better than it should!

I also found out that you can edit more than just the Device ID in the GOP module without breaking it(though the Device ID still needs to match the original Device ID of the card in question, as we previously learned). Which is a must to install a different GOP version(unless that version came from a card with the same original Device ID). You can also edit the AMD GOP REV: string. For some reason it's never filled out correctly. They just leave a bunch of x(s) and .(s) as the version number and build date. Which makes no sense why you would leave it like that. Maybe they were afraid of breaking it too. Anyway...I corrected that by inserting the proper info and it still works. Which makes sense, because why would there be space for it if you couldn't make use of it.

Oh and BTW...that whole thing about the microcode and how to make that work is discussed in thorough detail too. That I understand even less than the circumstances with my BIOS, which doesn't have that. But there does appear to be real solutions to the problem. At least in some cases.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 2, 2017)

I got a PM from @MrSpock asking to change the device ID of his HD 7770 to get it to boot with his M91P mobo. And since I can't post attachments in PM, and since the topic of the post is the same as this thread, I'm going to attach his BIOS edits here for convenience.

A little explanation as to what is what.

*7770 to 7870 DevID 1st PCIR Only:* I only changed the first instance of the device ID. But I don't know if that's enough to get it to boot. UEFI GOP boot might still work(though not very likely that it will, if it even boots at all).

*7770 to 7870 DevID 1st & 2nd PCIR(Probably no UEFI):* I changed both instances of the device ID. UEFI GOP boot probably won't work(though it still might). But it will most likely boot even if no UEFI GOP.

*7770 to 7870 DevID 1st & 2nd PCIR* *+ UEFI GOP patch:* I changed the first instance of the device ID and used the UEFI GOP update tool(from the win-raid thread) to update the UEFI GOP to hellm's patched v1.63. Which also changes the 2nd instance of the device ID. It will most likely boot, and there's a decent chance that UEFI GOP boot will still work(though it might not). If UEFI GOP boot works it will be updated to the latest compatible UEFI GOP version too.

*7770 to 7870 DevID 1st & 2nd PCIR UEFI Deactivated: *I changed both instances of the device ID and applied the hex edit that deactivates UEFI GOP. It will most likely boot, but UEFI GOP boot will not work.

*7770 to 7870 DevID 1st PCIR UEFI Removed: *I changed the first instance of the device ID and removed the UEFI GOP section(and thus the 2nd instance of the device ID) from the BIOS image. It might(probably will) boot, but UEFI GOP boot will not work.

If you have any questions, or run into any problems, go ahead and ask them here. That way everybody learns something.


----------



## MrSpock (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you very much. Tomorrow evening I will start to try these. One question: can I apply these BIOS mods in my old computer under Windows (with atiflash) and then put it in the M91p to try it out, or should I use a bootable USB and do it in the M91p? Is there any difference in the process or in the result?


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 4, 2017)

I would use your old computer under Windows. But the result will be the same either way. The process is the same as far as how you use atiflash. It's only different in how you get it to load. You'll have to run it in command line mode(using Command Prompt) under Windows since you're going to need to force flash it(because of the change in device ID). So in either case you'll need to enter the same command.

```
atiflash -f -p 0 Cape-Verde.rom
```

That hyphen in the file name puts it right at ten characters. So it shouldn't be a problem in DOS(since that's exactly the character limit). But if I'm wrong about that all you'd need to do is rename it. Actually I think I am wrong about that. I just googled it and what I found says a maximum of 8 for the file name + 3 for the extension. Anyway, what I do know for sure is, if the file name is too long it won't work(you'll get an error message). There's no such limit when running it under Windows though. Or rather the limit is considerably more characters(up to 32,767).

Everything else you would need to know to use atiflash to flash under Windows should be covered here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards

Except that the latest versions of ATIWinflash will have a separate AtiFlash application in the downloaded folder that can be run with Command Prompt. I use that instead. But I guess you can use either. You would just have to change the commands accordingly.


----------



## MrSpock (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello guys,

@MrGenius: thank you sooo much, I am grateful. Your mod totally worked!
I tried first and only the "7770 to 7870 DevID 1st & 2nd PCIR + UEFI GOP patch" BIOS mod. It booted instant, I auto-detected the video card with the AMD crimson relive minimal setup  just to see whether it can detect the proper card. Also the GPU-Z sees it as original 7770. And yes the UEFI also works according to GPU-Z.
I attached a screenshot about it.
Thank you very much again!

And for the guys out there who were or will purchase an M91p rig: don't give! You only need to change the VGA device ID in BIOS !!




edit: i don't know why the pics don't appear, but here is the link via text: https://ibb.co/gMTr5G


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 5, 2017)

GPU-Z just detects if the UEFI module is present, and/or activated. It can be present, and/or activated, and UEFI GOP boot may still not function. The way you know whether or not UEFI GOP boot is functioning or not is to enable it in the motherboard BIOS/UEFI and see if it works correctly when you boot. If it's working properly you won't get any error messages or black screen during boot. And booting will be significantly faster than without having it enabled. But since you're using Windows 7 you won't be able to get it to work at all as far as I know. I think you need to be using Windows 8 or later to be able to use UEFI GOP boot. I could be wrong about that though.

Also, the reason GPU-Z and other software still see it as an HD 7700 series is something I don't understand. Those programs are obviously getting that info from a part of the BIOS that I didn't edit. The only programs I know of that will now show the device ID as 1002-6818(HD 7870) are atiflash and VBE7. EDIT: I just checked and the UEFI GOP update tool will too.


----------



## mcemsi (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi guys

Could you be so nice and make change for me from 1002-6611 to 1002-6758 (R7 240 to 6670) . Hope 6670 works in M91p


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 13, 2018)

mcemsi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Could you be so nice and make change for me from 1002-6611 to 1002-6758 (R7 240 to 6670) . Hope 6670 works in M91p


They aren't the same GPU. R7 240 is Oland, 6670 is Turks. So it most likely won't work because of the drivers. Which most likely won't be the same for different GPUs. AFAIK this trick only works for rebrands(same GPU, different card name). The R7 240 is a rebrand of an HD 8570. But they both have the same Device ID. Meaning, you're SOL as far as changing the Device ID. And probably SOL altogether. Sorry. I could do that for you anyway. But I'd rather not waste my(and/or your) time on something that doesn't have much chance of working. Not to mention that I'm not feeling very well today. Ask me again tomorrow and I might reconsider.


----------



## mcemsi (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you MrG.

Do you see any chance for solution here? Any way to make R7240 work with M91p?  Wiping out the  whitelist from M91p BIOS is possible ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2018)

mcemsi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Could you be so nice and make change for me from 1002-6611 to 1002-6758 (R7 240 to 6670) . Hope 6670 works in M91p



What specific card is that?



mcemsi said:


> Thank you MrG.
> 
> Do you see any chance for solution here? Any way to make R7240 work with M91p?  Wiping out the  whitelist from M91p BIOS is possible ?



You need a tool to get a bios dump or update to latest bios avsilable for the motherboard, look up removibg white list on your specific system on the net.


----------



## mcemsi (Sep 14, 2018)

Something like this :  https://s15.postimg.cc/pca3kxvfv/R7240.jpg


----------



## mcemsi (Sep 17, 2018)

So guys ? Any possibility to make it work ?


----------



## Darkyoutz (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello...
I followed this subject very curious and even modified my cards bios accordingly...until i stepped over your comment that it only works on same generation cards...
I have a R9 285 which not booting on this M91 machine and before is kill the card by flashing this bios, i was wondering if you could explain the arising issue when changing a DV EV ID of a R285 to a 7870
Thx for the details


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Darkyoutz said:


> Hello...
> I followed this subject very curious and even modified my cards bios accordingly...until i stepped over your comment that it only works on same generation cards...
> I have a R9 285 which not booting on this M91 machine and before is kill the card by flashing this bios, i was wondering if you could explain the arising issue when changing a DV EV ID of a R285 to a 7870
> Thx for the details



R285/380-X is tonga, not 7870 in any way shape or form, physically and electrically different chips.

The whitelist in mobo bios will need to be removed, google.com will help you find an answer.


----------



## mcemsi (Oct 31, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> The whitelist in mobo bios will need to be removed, google.com will help you find an answer.



Any address hint for this ?


----------



## Darkyoutz (Oct 31, 2018)

I tried to find a whitelist removal, but noone as far i know made it happen yet...
if you know different, i take every hint.
I know that these baords are different...i would be interested to know how the driver might react on that change...or if it would just work...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Darkyoutz said:


> I tried to find a whitelist removal, but noone as far i know made it happen yet...
> if you know different, i take every hint.
> I know that these baords are different...i would be interested to know how the driver might react on that change...or if it would just work...



It won't work. The dev id and subsystem id have to match the hardware involved. 7870 is not Tonga in any way shape or form.


----------



## zmas (Jan 11, 2019)

260x is not working with Lenovo M91p. I tried changing the device id to match that of HD 7790 (the simple method without the UEFI stuff) and still no luck. Any ides why? maybe the UEFI stuff are needed?


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 12, 2019)

zmas said:


> 260x is not working with Lenovo M91p. I tried changing the device id to match that of HD 7790 (the simple method without the UEFI stuff) and still no luck. Any ides why? maybe the UEFI stuff are needed?


I have no idea why it wouldn't work. Other than the HD 7790 isn't on the whitelist. UEFI or not shouldn't matter. If it'll boot, it'll boot with or with a BIOS that supports UEFI GOP(and/or has UEFI GOP activated/deactivated).


----------



## zmas (Jan 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> I have no idea why it wouldn't work. Other than the HD 7790 isn't on the whitelist. UEFI or not shouldn't matter. If it'll boot, it'll boot with or with a BIOS that supports UEFI GOP(and/or has UEFI GOP activated/deactivated).


What I did was to change the device id from 1002 6658 to 1002 _665C_  and alter the CRC. Maybe of significance is that the there was only one PCIR record at the top? 
My thought is - becuase Windows and gpu-z still recognize the device as the original although the id is changed as the op said, can I change the id to a non-matching id like the one for the 270x which worked for the op?
Also - thank you MrGenius for still looking at this thread


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 12, 2019)

zmas said:


> What I did was to change the device id from 1002 6658 to 1002 _665C_  and alter the CRC. Maybe of significance is that the there was only one PCIR record at the top?
> My thought is - becuase Windows and gpu-z still recognize the device as the original although the id is changed as the op said, can I change the id to a non-matching id like the one for the 270x which worked for the op?


There would only be one instance of PCIR in the BIOS if there's no UEFI GOP module. Since that's where the other instance always is. It seems like there's a good percentage of 260X BIOSes that don't have UEFI support. Which yours is obviously one of.

I still haven't figured out why a card is reported as the original when these Device  IDs are changed. But it doesn't really matter for the intents and purposes of this mod. So long as the M91p BIOS is seeing it as a different card, which it apparently does, that's all that matters.

On the non-matching ID, as in not matching the GPU, I'm not entirely sure if that will work or not. I have sort of figured out how to determine which bits of the drivers get installed for different GPUs. There's a config file that eludes to that. I haven't really looked into it much. But I could dig a little deeper and see what I can make of it. So I'll do that.

In the meantime, if you attach a copy of your BIOS I'll go ahead and do the patched UEFI GOP trick with it. So you can try that. I don't think it'll work. But you never know...it might.

EDIT: I figured out what I would try as far as modding the drivers to work with a device ID from a different GPU. You probably need to extract the driver files before installation(like with 7-Zip or whatever). Then go to Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Adrenalin-2019-Edition-19.1.1-Jan10\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF and open each of the Setup Information files(should be 2 of them, and I don't know which is used for what, so do both just in case) to change a bunch of stuff. Just copy and paste stuff to where it needs to be. I'm guessing that'd work anyway. For example:

Copy the stuff below [ati2mtag_R505], [ati2mtag_R505.Services], [ati2mtag_R505_SoftwareDeviceSettings] and paste it in place of the stuff below whichever spot you're going to try using the Device ID for.

R505 = 260X
R575 = 7850/7870
R57A = 7750

Then save it and put the whole drivers folder in C: and install it from there. If that doesn't work you might try using Device Manager instead. And installing all the other stuff(Radeon Settings etc.) separately.

You might also be able to change what the card gets detected as by changing AMD6658.1 = "AMD Radeon R9 260" to AMD6658.1 = "whatever you want it to be detected as".

I might have missed some stuff too. I haven't tried anything like this before. Well...not exactly like this anyway. I've messed with the Setup Information files to make my own AGP hotfix drivers for my HD 4650 AGP. Which is how I know about them.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 12, 2019)

the white list in the mb bios is not easy to find (i know i couldnt find it) let-alone change safely "remove it or add more cards"
I was only able to get the gpu bios id modified because the card was simply a rebranded version of a card that was in the white list.. 

The easist way to get the mb to work with a gpu is to just use a nvidia card. Many more of those are supported.


----------



## zmas (Jan 13, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> There would only be one instance of PCIR in the BIOS if there's no UEFI GOP module. Since that's where the other instance always is. It seems like there's a good percentage of 260X BIOSes that don't have UEFI support. Which yours is obviously one of.
> 
> I still haven't figured out why a card is reported as the original when these Device  IDs are changed. But it doesn't really matter for the intents and purposes of this mod. So long as the M91p BIOS is seeing it as a different card, which it apparently does, that's all that matters.
> 
> ...



I don't understand the purpose of changing the drivers. If gpu-z recognizes the device as the original even after changing the device id, why change drivers installation? Or am I really offtrack with what we are doing...
I'll try to upload the bios I modified but it'll take some time because I need to disassemble the gpu from the Lenovo pc and put it back together in another pc for the flashing (with *ATI flash, right*?) as I did before (or can it be done on Lenovo?). Also note that VBE7 doesn't work with HD7790 or R7 260x so to check the device id I used https://github.com/OneB1t/HawaiiBiosReader. 
In the meantime I'll share my experience with the drivers- 
1) gpu bios unmodified - tried booting on the lenovo with the boot drive from previous gpu pc host which has all the drivers installed . **not working
2) gpu bios unmodified - gpu in Lenovo. manual install (because regular installation doesn't fulfill if it doesn't detect the gpu ) of the R7 200 series drivers from extracted packages (versions 19 and 14). **not working
3) gpu bios modified to HD7790 -same as 2. **not working
4) gpu bios modified to HD7790 - regular install of the drivers package - version 19 (adrenalin) says "components already installed". version 14 says "failure to load package".
I removed everything with AMD cleanup utility and then used Display Driver Uninstaller but that message "components already installed" is still there. **that's where I'm at now*

As far as I understood- for the op the simple bios mod (device_id and crc chekcksum) worked. So I am hoping that changing the device_id to the one for HD7870 like he did will work, but he had UEFi or whatever and I don't although you said that it doesn't matter.



Shambles1980 said:


> the white list in the mb bios is not easy to find (i know i couldnt find it) let-alone change safely "remove it or add more cards"
> I was only able to get the gpu bios id modified because the card was simply a rebranded version of a card that was in the white list..
> 
> The easist way to get the mb to work with a gpu is to just use a nvidia card. Many more of those are supported.


You said before "
So far, i can only see a 260x as being actually in the whitelist. and i was Just downloading a 260x bios to try and grab the vendor id from that..
thats when i saw the reply..  " How do you know that? for me obviously it's not working.
Maybe I should just update the bios  (the pc bios)?


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 13, 2019)

Why don't you sue Lenovo for false advertising in a small claims court? The company has a branch in every country.

Detailed specifications for (4x3) Small form factor - ThinkCentre M91 (type 4471, 4477, 4485, 4496, 4503, 4514, 4554, 7023, 7035, 7079), M91p (type 4466, 4474, 4480, 4498, 4512, 4518, 7005, 7072, 7177, 7033)

https://support.lenovo.com/en/solutions/pd008634

Slots
* Two full-height PCI
* One low profile PCI Express x1
** One low profile PCI Express x16*

Industry Standards
All systems conforms to the following industry standards:
* ACPI v3.0
* DMI v2.0
* IEEE 802.3
* JEDEC 240-pin DIMM memory
* SmBios v2.6
* PCI v2.3
** PCIe v1.0*
* Serial ATA II/III
* PXE v2.1
* USB v2.0
* USB v3.0 (Optional by PCIe*1 adapter)
* AMT7.1

Couldn't find a single word about 'PCIe device whitelist'... and since the system doesn't work with all PCIe devices, as required by the specification and advertised by the vendor, this is false advertising, and you deserve a compensation.


----------



## zmas (Jan 13, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Why don't you sue Lenovo for false advertising in a small claims court? The company has a branch in every country.
> 
> Detailed specifications for (4x3) Small form factor - ThinkCentre M91 (type 4471, 4477, 4485, 4496, 4503, 4514, 4554, 7023, 7035, 7079), M91p (type 4466, 4474, 4480, 4498, 4512, 4518, 7005, 7072, 7177, 7033)
> 
> ...


There is a list of FRUs for ThinkCentre in the Hardware Maintenance Manual. There is a warning about replacing ROHS compliant FRUs, which brings to thought - maybe the BIOS declines the AMD gpus because they are not recognized as ROHS compliant? Is that possible MrGenius?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 13, 2019)

hi again.
the mb bios needed to be updated to get the most recent whitelist for me..
if your mb bios is not the latest one the White list will not be the same, I can not verify the 260x any more as i dont have the system. But if i said the 260x was supported it was because lenovo or some one else who had the mb had confirmed it to work.
i know from personal experience that the 7870 worked though as that is what i used as a device id.. so all 7xxx id's should work (7790) but you will need to double check that your motherboard is on the latest bios..

So all i can say is please verify that you are using the latest bios on the motherboard. If not then that is probably the issue. But the only id i can 100% confirm is the 7870, which i tested as a 7850 was confirmed working by some one else..
any way here is the latest bios for the mb:

https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/downloads/DS018245

p.s
Im not sure where i got the info that a 260x would work.. but i dont really see why a 260x would be on the white list and not a 270x If a 260x is on the white list after you update the bios then all is well any way. 
But if the 260x is on the whitelist and not the 270x.. then i dont know which hd 7xxx cards are guaranteed to be on the whitelist either. (7870 is 100% on the list though)


----------



## zmas (Jan 13, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> hi again.
> the mb bios needed to be updated to get the most recent whitelist for me..
> if your mb bios is not the latest one the White list will not be the same, I can not verify the 260x any more as i dont have the system. But if i said the 260x was supported it was because lenovo or some one else who had the mb had confirmed it to work.
> i know from personal experience that the 7870 worked though as that is what i used as a device id.. so all 7xxx id's should work (7790) but you will need to double check that your motherboard is on the latest bios..
> ...


I updated the bios and it's not working.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 13, 2019)

zmas said:


> I updated the bios and it's not working.


not sure what to say.. Try a bios id edit i guess.. And i dont really want to ask this as its a bit patronising but, you do have all the power connected to the gpu right?

p.s

reading your posts.. Im not seeing where / how you edited the device id.. (you dint change the vendor id instead of the device id right?)


----------



## zmas (Jan 13, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> not sure what to say.. Try a bios id edit i guess.. And i dont really want to ask this as its a bit patronising but, you do have all the power connected to the gpu right?
> 
> p.s
> 
> reading your posts.. Im not seeing where / how you edited the device id.. (you dint change the vendor id instead of the device id right?)



* remember this?*



> I GOT IT!!! WHOOHOO!!!
> 
> UPDATE: I threw in a UEFI deactivated version just because I can(270xUEFI.rom is the one with UEFI activated, 270x.rom has UEFI deactivated). Let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 13, 2019)

zmas said:


> I don't understand the purpose of changing the drivers. If gpu-z recognizes the device as the original even after changing the device id, why change drivers installation? Or am I really offtrack with what we are doing...


I don't exactly know why you'd want/need to either. Maybe you don't. Whether or not GPU-Z recognizes the card as whatever may or may not have anything to do with it. It's the drivers that need to identify the card correctly to install the correct bits of the driver package for it. I don't really know how that works TBH. Which is why...


			
				MrGenius said:
			
		

> ...I'm not entirely sure if that will work or not.


As in...maybe it will work...or maybe it won't(and/or you might need to mod the drivers).


zmas said:


> So I am hoping that changing the device_id to the one for HD7870 like he did will work,...


Only one way to find out. Try it.


zmas said:


> ...but he had UEFi or whatever and I don't although you said that it doesn't matter.


Only one way to find out about that too. Try it.


zmas said:


> - maybe the BIOS declines the AMD gpus because they are not recognized as ROHS compliant? Is that possible MrGenius?


I don't know how "possible" that is or isn't. But I presume AMD is just as "RoHS compliant" as anybody. Or they wouldn't be able to sell their products in a rather large portion of the world market that requires it.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 13, 2019)

not sure how well that would work as one card is bonaire and the other is pictairn. 
but i guess if it works out he same as it did for me. windows would see it as a 260x any way so drivers would be fine.


----------



## zmas (Jan 14, 2019)

Update for all those still with us- 
So I changed the device id again to a 7870 and it didn't work right away.  Then I started installing drivers from Lenovo an intel and it didn't change much.  After that I tried something else and guess what  - *the blame is probably on the ******* psu*, because after moving the gpu connection to  another rail from the psu it worked. I didn't suspect the psu before because the gpu fan was spinning. 
Now I will not be flashing the gpu back to the original because it doesn't change anything regarding the drivers which is why I think that maybe for the op the device id mod didn't do anything either and it worked out because of something else,but I am not 100 percent sure. Still it's better to leave it as it is.
Thank you everyone and if you are buying a Lenovo prebuilt and planning on adding your own parts to the system be sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 14, 2019)

best to flash it to 260x bios if it works.. 
That way if something happens to the lenovo and you decide to sell the gpu it wont need any modifications to get it ready for sale. 

I did suspect the psu wasnt correctly powering the card but i was leaning more towards it wasnt properly connected.
Glad to hear you have it working now. but you may want to run occt and check your 12v rail. it may be failing.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 19, 2019)

A little update for this topic. 

I've been chatting with a guy who PMed me about changing the Device ID of his RX 570 so he could run it on his Lenovo M81 motherboard. He wanted to try an HD 7850 Device ID. I didn't get back to him in time before he figured out how to do it on his own. He tried the HD 7850 Device ID first and it didn't work. Then he tried an HD 7750 Device ID and it did work. He also reports that the drivers installed fine for an RX 570, even with the HD 7750 Device ID. And everything works perfectly. Soooooooo...yeah. That does work...apparently. Which is pretty cool.

Bottom line: *F#$% GPU WHITELISTS!!! *Just change your Device ID to whatever works and carry on like it never happened. 

Oh...and if you want UEFI GOP functionality...there's a way to keep that too. You can figure that out on your own...or ask me. Not going to go into the finer details at this juncture. Just know it can be done, and it's relatively quick and easy. More on that later...maybe...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> A little update for this topic.
> 
> I've been chatting with a guy who PMed me about changing the Device ID of his RX 570 so he could run it on his Lenovo M81 motherboard. He wanted to try an HD 7850 Device ID. I didn't get back to him in time before he figured out how to do it on his own. He tried the HD 7850 Device ID first and it didn't work. Then he tried an HD 7750 Device ID and it did work. He also reports that the drivers installed fine for an RX 570, even with the HD 7750 Device ID. And everything works perfectly. Soooooooo...yeah. That does work...apparently. Which is pretty cool.
> 
> ...



Only on Non Vega or GF 2000/1000 cards.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 19, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Only on Non Vega or GF 2000/1000 cards.


Good point. Can't do this with just any old card. Or...can do this with any card...just as long as it's old enough. Yeah...that'll work... 

Although it should work with RX 590s...which are newer than Vega(RX Vega, not Radeon VII Vega).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Good point. Can't do this with just any old card. Or...can do this with any card...just as long as it's old enough. Yeah...that'll work...
> 
> Although it should work with RX 590s...which are newer than Vega(RX Vega, not Radeon VII Vega).



Being Polaris Based, yeah


----------



## Darkyoutz (Feb 20, 2019)

Sooo....would that mean i can do my R9 285 to a what ever works with it and be good?
How would i do that?
Which tools? since the good old tools that i used for such things on my 4850 are not working with my 285...
Could someone provide me with a cahnged bios so that i can flash it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Darkyoutz said:


> Sooo....would that mean i can do my R9 285 to a what ever works with it and be good?
> How would i do that?
> Which tools? since the good old tools that i used for such things on my 4850 are not working with my 285...
> Could someone provide me with a cahnged bios so that i can flash it?



http://nerdralph.blogspot.com/2016/09/advanced-tonga-bios-editing.html?m=1


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 20, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://nerdralph.blogspot.com/2016/09/advanced-tonga-bios-editing.html?m=1


Except you can't change the Device ID with that tool.


Darkyoutz said:


> Sooo....would that mean i can do my R9 285 to a what ever works with it and be good?


It should be good.


Darkyoutz said:


> How would i do that?


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...870-for-m91p-motherboard.237389/#post-3731515

Device IDs that might work:

HD 7750: 1002 *683F*
HD 7850: 1002 *6819*
HD 7870: 1002 *6818*


Darkyoutz said:


> Which tools?


HxD hex editor
Anoraks AMD VBIOS CRC checker v1

If you want/need to retain UEFI GOP functionality:
lordkag's GOP Updater v1.9.6.5 w/ hellm's "magic" AMD GOP v1.67.0.15.50(to use the "magic" AMD GOP rename the file to "amd_gop.efirom" and replace the original amd_gop.efirom file in the #GOP_Files folder).


Darkyoutz said:


> Could someone provide me with a cahnged bios so that i can flash it?


Or just try these(attached below). Noting that I get an error message when using lordkag's GOP Updater. So I don't know if they'll work as intended or not(so I included versions w/ and w/o the UEFI fix). I had to delete some additional end padding to make them the correct size too(which wouldn't matter in "normal" circumstances).


----------



## Darkyoutz (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow...thx...that was fast...i owe you one...
So flashing this bad boy and it should work on this mainbaord?
Wow that would be sooo awesome...
will check it later today
By the way...any known source for a working VBE7.exe?
I see that all over but cant find it in a working condition for tonga

Ok...its flashed and nothing broke so far...
Will try to run it on the other mainbard now...


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 20, 2019)

Darkyoutz said:


> Wow...thx...that was fast...i owe you one...
> So flashing this bad boy and it should work on this mainbaord?
> Wow that would be sooo awesome...
> will check it later today
> ...


One(or all) of them should work. If you have an M91p, I'd try a 7870 version first. If you have an M81, I'd try a 7750 version first. Since those are known to work on those motherboards. I don't really know for sure what else does work on those motherboards. But I threw the 7850 versions in there just in case it might(it's supposed to work on the M91p according to the OP). I don't really have a clue what will happen if you try one of the UEFI fix versions. They might also work, or they might not. Or they might not work any better than the non-UEFI fix versions. As in, they might boot and appear to work fine, until you try using any UEFI GOP functions(like fast boot, secure boot, etc.). Particularly with secure boot enabled. You might not be able to boot with secure boot enabled, even if you can boot with other UEFI GOP functions enabled(and/or have them working perfectly). Secure boot will either work or it won't. And it has nothing to do with the UEFI fix not working(as in, if it is working, all other UEFI GOP functions will work when enabled, just not secure boot). It's not known why secure boot does work with the UEFI fix sometimes, and other times it doesn't. It probably has something to do with the particular motherboard, or the particular card, or both. Yadda yadda yadda...if it won't boot...try disabling secure boot. If you can boot with other UEFI GOP functions(besides secure boot) enabled, but you get a black screen until the desktop shows up, that means those UEFI GOP functions are not working.

On VBE7, it doesn't work with Tonga. Hence the Tonga BIOS Reader mentioned previously.


----------



## Darkyoutz (Feb 23, 2019)

Quick feedback!! You are amazing...
I finally got the card on the board and it started straight up...
I played and SuperPi'ed...all perfect...
Thx so much!!
And i used the Tonga to 7870 + UEFI fix.rom...works awesome


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 23, 2019)

so you can change any device to have a id of say a 7870, and it will work because windows ignores that id? (barring cards like radeon vii that is ?)


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 23, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> so you can change any device to have a id of say a 7870, and it will work...


I've got 2 people now telling me that's the truth.


Shambles1980 said:


> ...because windows ignores that id?


I don't think that's why. I think it's because the motherboard believes it's a 7870(or whatever), and the AMD drivers package is IDing the device as what it really is from somewhere else in the VBIOS(that isn't being changed). So you're able to boot, and get the correct drivers loaded for it. I don't think Windows really cares what it is. But it might be confused enough to cause an issue if it tries to load drivers for it automatically(or if you try to manually load drivers for it via Device Manager). I'm not sure about that though(just guessing).


Shambles1980 said:


> (barring cards like radeon vii that is ?)


Yes. Radeon VII(I strongly suspect, but can't confirm) and RX Vega/Vega FE(I know for certain) don't have VBIOSes that you can edit/modify in any way. Well...at least not change the Device ID in this manner. It's not entirely true that you can't edit/modify the VBIOS in a strict sense. There's a thing or 2 you can do. But they don't gain you anything. Actually...there's only one thing that I know of for sure. And it's pointless/does nothing. Hellm made a "magic" UEFI GOP image/efirom for RX Vega/Vega FE(and would also be usable with Radeon VII, and possibly some pre-Vega cards). Which in theory should allow you to mod the Legacy ROM. But I tried it...and it doesn't work. What's surprising though is that I was even able to boot with it. In theory...I shouldn't have been able to. But for whatever reason, all(or at least part) of the UEFI GOP image/efirom isn't protected. Which means it can be updated to a later version(which I've done several times now, and could be of some use actually...in theory), and/or messed with to some extent. No extent that will do you any real good though...AFAIK. Barring updating it to a later version, which might do something useful. I mean...assuming they make newer versions for some good reason. Which I have no idea if is true or not(much less what the reason(s) would be).


----------



## Darkyoutz (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello...windows detects and worlks with the card as there is no difference...
And the board is not having stability issues or anyting...
Happy like little kid at xmas


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> I've got 2 people now telling me that's the truth.


kind of suspected that could be the case when windows just straight up ignored the id change when i did  it, but wasnt sure if there were any other side effects.

good to know theres a wide array of cards available now with a modification.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> kind of suspected that could be the case when windows just straight up ignored the id change when i did  it, but wasnt sure if there were any other side effects.
> 
> good to know theres a wide array of cards available now with a modification.



Polaris and Older, GF GTX 900 and Older, Vega and GTX 1000+ are nope.


----------



## HaxBios19 (Feb 27, 2019)

mcemsi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Could you be so nice and make change for me from 1002-6611 to 1002-6758 (R7 240 to 6670) . Hope 6670 works in M91p



I have some good news for you, mcemsi, and anyone else mad about the GPU whitelist on the M91p. I finally got the M91p to boot with my C552 / HD 8570 / (R7 240?) card and as I want to be a good netizen, I have created an account to share some info.

First off, thanks to MrGenius who has already laid out basically all the info needed to do this. I'm just going to collect it all here in a summarized and easy-for-dummies-like-me format. I also used some guidance from this ATI/AMD Flashing Guide thread.

To get this done, you will need some hardware
1) a "Programming PC" which will boot with the GPU
2) a USB flash drive

And you will need to download the following software
1) Rufus - v3.4 - link
2) ATIFLASH - v717(DOS) - link
3) HxD Hex Editor - v2.2.1 - link

The basic outline of how to do this is as follows;
01) Use Rufus to create a bootable USB flash drive with FreeDOS


Spoiler: Screenshot








02) Copy "atiflash.exe" into the "LOCALE" folder on the flash drive
03) Boot the programming PC to FreeDOS and download the GPU BIOS to a file like "ORIGINAL.ROM"
`atiflash -s 0 original.rom`​04) Shut down the programming PC and transfer ORIGINAL.ROM to a PC with HxD installed
05) Use HxD to make note of the Checksum-8 of the ORIGINAL.ROM
`In my case  it was "AC"`​06) Save the file as "MODIFIED.ROM" and use HxD to find both instances of "PCIR" and change the hex values after each
`The original device ID is 1002-6611 encoded as 02 10 11 66`​`You need to change that to 02 10 18 68 which is a DeviceID of 1002-6818`​`This is the DeviceID for the known whitelist-passing HD 7870`​

Spoiler: Screenshots










07) Use HxD to make note of the Checksum-8 of the now "MODIFIED.ROM"
`In my case  it was "BE"`​08) Use Wolfram|Alpha to calculate the new padding count needed at the end MODIFIED ROM
`0xBE minus 0xAC equals 0x12, or 18 in decimal`​09) Use HxD to edit the padding at the end of the MODIFIED.ROM
`Because the difference was +18, you need to add 18 FF's to the end of the FF chunk near the end of the file`​`Pro-tip: each row is 16 wide by default, so you need to add 1 full row of FF's and 2 FF's on the following line`​

Spoiler: Screenshot








10) Save and transfer MODIFIED.ROM to the flash drive
11) Boot the programming PC to FreeDOS
12) Write the GPU BIOS with the MODIFIED.ROM file
`atiflash -p 0 -f modified.rom`​`You'll see that it will list all the "new" parameters as zeros or blank, but that seems to be an artifact of the atiflash`​`If you go back to check the card information after reboot with atiflash -ai you will see that it's all still there fine`​Your GPU will now pass the M91p (and M90p, actually) white list and you can boot just fine with it.

This is the exact GPU I found on ebay for next to nothing, and I have programmed the modified.rom on two of them and been impressed with the performance so far. I tested the modified card in a ThinkCentre M90p as well, and this hack allowed it to pass the whitelist on that PC too.

UEFI Windows 10 works with this card, with "TCG Security Feature" and "Quick Boot" either on or off, no difference as far as I can tell.
UEFI Ubuntu have boots fine (after this guide) but not with the "TCG Security Feature" on, though "Quick Boot" works well.
The M91p is very sensitive to the UEFI boot order and naming convention.

There is no need for modifying the drivers, the card is automatically correctly identified as the HD 8570 in Windows, and drivers install just fine.
I have no idea how to determine if the UEFI part of the GPU is being used, or if it is just falling back to legacy. So far, I can't see why or how it would matter in a normal use case.

The only lingering problem is that UEFI Windows 10 does not shut down to a correct power state, as the power light and fans remain on indefinitely even after the hard drive powers down. MBR/BIOS Windows 10 was fine. I'm sure it's just a silly Windows hibernation setting. Ubuntu has no such issues.

I've attached the ORIGINAL.ROM and MODIFIED.ROM files to this post, in case anyone wants to take a look at them.

Happy hacking! Hope this helps someone!


----------



## mcemsi (Feb 27, 2019)

Welcome and very very thanks for solution which works I believe -  despite the fact that I don't have this M91p anymore. I hope it's useful for anyone....


----------



## Darkyoutz (Feb 28, 2019)

Can anyone tell in a Radeon 4580 would work on those buggers straight away or just with bios mod as well?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 28, 2019)

The issue is they did not post a white list. so you dont know for sure what will work without some research. I spent a good number of days researching before i started this thread. and i was still not 100% sure that a 7870 id would work when i requested it. (but i was 90% sure)

your best bet is to search for "m91p hd 4850"
If you find some one with one complaining "they usually will be" that games are running slow. then you know it works.
if however you find some one complaining that the system will not turn on with the 4850 attached then it probably wont work without a bios edit.


----------



## rsshaggy (Mar 20, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> A little update for this topic.
> 
> I've been chatting with a guy who PMed me about changing the Device ID of his RX 570 so he could run it on his Lenovo M81 motherboard. He wanted to try an HD 7850 Device ID. I didn't get back to him in time before he figured out how to do it on his own. He tried the HD 7850 Device ID first and it didn't work. Then he tried an HD 7750 Device ID and it did work. He also reports that the drivers installed fine for an RX 570, even with the HD 7750 Device ID. And everything works perfectly. Soooooooo...yeah. That does work...apparently. Which is pretty cool.
> 
> ...



i need help doing this i have never modified a gpu bios before i have attached a copy of my stock rom



rsshaggy said:


> i need help doing this i have never modified a gpu bios before i have attached a copy of my stock rom


 I'm also having issues getting my card to be recognized by ATI Flash


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 21, 2019)

rsshaggy said:


> i need help doing this i have never modified a gpu bios before i have attached a copy of my stock rom
> 
> I'm also having issues getting my card to be recognized by ATI Flash


I can hook you up with some fixed BIOS files(attached below). But the ATIFlash not recognizing the card is a whole other issue. And is most likely not something I, or anyone else for that matter, can fix without getting their hands on the card. You can try the shorting the #1 pin to the #8 pin trick on the BIOS EEPROM. Or, if that doesn't work, get a CH341A and flash it with that. Or ship it to me and I'll use mine to fix it for you free of charge(you pay for shipping both ways of course). But it would probably be cheaper/quicker/easier to just buy the programmer and do it yourself.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/74-...unbrick-flash-almost-any-card-amd-nvidia.html


----------



## rsshaggy (Mar 21, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> I can hook you up with some fixed BIOS files(attached below). But the ATIFlash not recognizing the card is a whole other issue. And is most likely not something I, or anyone else for that matter, can fix without getting their hands on the card. You can try the shorting the #1 pin to the #8 pin trick on the BIOS EEPROM. Or, if that doesn't work, get a CH341A and flash it with that. Or ship it to me and I'll use mine to fix it for you free of charge(you pay for shipping both ways of course). But it would probably be cheaper/quicker/easier to just buy the programmer and do it yourself.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/74-...unbrick-flash-almost-any-card-amd-nvidia.html


 thanks for the help


----------



## Darkyoutz (Mar 21, 2019)

Quick feedback...4850 worked straight on Lenovo...thx!


----------



## IronSim (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi guys,

i could really need your help.
I got a MSI RX 470 8GB and might have the issue with the whitelist on my Lenovo IS6XM Rev 1.0 Mainboard.

Fortunately i found this great thread of yours: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...870-for-m91p-motherboard.237389/#post-3731515

and tried to follow it. I loaded the GPU BIOS with GPU-Z and opened it in the HxD Editor. When Searching for "PCIR" i only get one result: 02 10 DF 67. I changed it to *02 10 18 68*, so it should resemble an HD 7870 - but the HxD marks it in red color then. Since there's no second PCIR entry i tried to go on, saved the *.rom-file and tried to get a new CRC with Anoraks-AMD-VBIOS-CRC-checker.

The result is the same with the original saved BIOS: 0x37

I guess i'm stuck here - can someone please help me? The original file and my first attempt are in the attachement. If you need more information/files, please let me know 

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 1, 2019)

IronSim said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i could really need your help.
> I got a MSI RX 470 8GB and might have the issue with the whitelist on my Lenovo IS6XM Rev 1.0 Mainboard.
> ...


You missed the first PCIR. And editing the GOP image(which is what you did) doesn't require fixing the checksum. Anyway, I fixed it for you.

Hold on...forgot something...BRB...done!


----------



## IronSim (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you very much MrGenius  I really appreciate your fast help.

Unfortunately none of the Mods worked for me.

I used the latest ATIFlash (*AMD/ATI ATIFlash 2.87*) from here https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/  run it as Administrator in Windows 10 Pro and loaded in your modded BIOSes. After clicking on "Program" it looked good and even wanted a restart - but even in my other computer, which takes the card natively, i get no Gisplay output from the RX 470.

I remember having seen a tutorial for flashing with a usb Stick and FreeDOS - but the newest ATIFlash version doesn't come with the atiwinflash which is required for eg: atiwinflash -f -p 0 7870.rom

Can you please help me again? What am i doing wrong?

I flashed the RX 470 back to my original.rom

Thank you again in advance


----------



## Shambles1980 (Apr 4, 2019)

did you wait for windows to fully boot when testing after the flash?


----------



## IronSim (Apr 4, 2019)

As far as i know Windows isn't booting at all.

I've got two machines i can test on:
My main PC:


Main PC:

OS    
MS Windows10 64bit

Processor      
Intel Core i5  6600K 4x 3,5 GHz

Mainboard      
ASRock Z170  Extreme4 Intel Z170 So 1151

RAM    
2x 8 GB G.Skill  RipJaws V DDR4 2400

HDD      
1x SSD 512 GB  Samsung 850 Pro, 2x HDD 2 TB WDC WD20EZRX-00D8PB0

Graphic     
MSI RX470 8 GB

Case      
Corsair Graphite  730t

PSU      
Be quiet! Pure  Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W

Fan Controller      
Lamptron FC6 Fan  Controller


and my second, which has the whitelist-Mainboard issue:


OS      
MS Windows10 64bit

Processor      
Intel Xeon E3-1220  4 x 3,1 GHz

Mainboard      
Lenovo IS6XM Rev  1.0 Sockel 1155

RAM    
12GB DDR3 RAM  (4x3GB)

HDD      
2x SSD Samsung Evo  120 GB, 1x HDD WD 250GB

Graphics
MSI RX470 8 GB

Case      
Lenovo  ThinkStation E30 Standard

PSU      
600 Watt nitrox  IT-7600SG

For flashing i used my Main PC since the Mainboard there accepts the MSI RX 470 8GB natively.

This is what i did:

I used the latest ATIFlash, run it as Administrator in Windows 10 Pro (This is a GUI version - no cmd) and loaded in your modded BIOSes. After clicking on "Program" it tells me "successfull" and wants a restart. I think after this restart even Windows is not booting - i wait for 5 minutes and nothing happens (No display output, no network connectivity via TeamViewer eg - and i only need to push the power button very short to shut the PC down). Then i put the card into my second PC and same here - Lights and fans start, but no display, network...

hope this explains everything. I really appreciate any help 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Shambles1980 (Apr 4, 2019)

I dont know if that system has the same white list (but probably does due to it being from the same basic line) i did have a quick look and all i can see is they came with Intel integrated gpu (igpu on the cpu) or a radeon discreet gpu.  Unfortunately it does not say Which radeon gpu. 
on a side note,
Did you update the motherboard bios before you tried the GPU?? 
I had to update my bios to get the latest white list that had the 78xx cards in the list They were added after an update. 

having said that there should be no reason that the GPU wouldn't work in your z170 board.. But from my personal expirience. On the known working system i was testing the gpu with, I did not get an image at all until windows had booted, but once i verified it worked on the test system it worked fine on the lenovo.


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Apr 4, 2019)

IronSim said:


> I got a MSI RX 470 8GB and might have the issue with the whitelist on my Lenovo IS6XM Rev 1.0 Mainboard.
> 
> ....
> 
> When Searching for "PCIR" i only get one result: 02 10 DF 67. I changed it to *02 10 18 68*, so it should resemble an HD 7870 - but the HxD marks it in red color then.



470 and 7870 are from distinct gpu families. Yes both GCN but the differences are big. At best I would had expected problem with the drivers in Windows (Windows unable to load the amd drivers or crashing while trying to load the amd drivers), you supposed to edit the .inf so it points to the right section (win 10 won't like that and it might happy want to start from begining with the drivers for 7870 and can happy crash...).

The 470 has dual bios?

You have integrated gpu try to set the mb to always use it and then put back the 470, boot in windows (mb should be able to boot in windows after all the gpu is not physicaly damaged, but well it might hang when trying to detect the pci-e device...) and see if u can flash it back with the original bios (no clue if this gpu can be flashed in DOS, I always liked to flash bioses in DOS, less trouble, but well lately they no longer provide tools for DOS...) (I wrote see because well it might not detect anything in the pci-e slot and things gets complicated here...).


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 4, 2019)

I'll take another look at it here in a little while. Kinda busy ATM. I'm not sure what the issue would be to make it act like that though. Secure boot maybe? Try turning it off(if it's on). And/or use DDU to uninstall any drivers before installing the card with the modded BIOS. I don't know. Maybe I screwed something up. Can't think of what. But I'll redo it and compare results.  Be patient. I'll get to it pretty soon.


----------



## IronSim (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you all for your replies 

i updated the Lenovo IS6XM Rev 1.0 to the last BIOS version i could find from july 2014: https://support.lenovo.com/us/de/downloads/ds018245.

Neverthless the card should be working on the ASRock Z170 Extreme4 with the Mod first, am i right?

As far as i know the MSI RX 470 8GB doesn't have a dual BIOS (if you mean the switch like here: https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59440)

Flashing back to the original backup of the GPU BIOS was for me always possible.

But i'm still confident that it will work - another person seems to have it running: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkC...Not-Booting/m-p/3978522/highlight/true#M22508

I'll test the BIOS settings and let you know if any of this worked 

Thank you again in advance - you're awesome

I added 2 screenshos from the ATIFlash and GPU-Z maybe this helps?


----------



## IronSim (Apr 7, 2019)

I checked both BIOS - both have the latest availible and both have Secure boot disabled.

I tried again all 3 received BIOS mods on the ASRock Z170 Extreme4  but none would let me boot into Windows afterwards.

Any new ideas?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 7, 2019)

IronSim said:


> I tried again all 3 received BIOS mods on the ASRock Z170 Extreme4  but none would let me boot into Windows afterwards.
> 
> Any new ideas?


I can't figure out why that would be happening. It makes no sense to me at all. It's like your card has the same sort of BIOS protection as Vega(or something?). Which is, literally, unheard of. AFAIK it shouldn't be like that unless it's a Vega(or Radeon VII/Vega 20).

Anyway, I went back over what I did and can't see anything I did wrong. I did come up with a few more shots in the dark you can try. What I originally did was change both instances of the Device ID and updated the AMD GOP to a patched version of 1.67. Which should let you use the card with UEFI features enabled(except possibly secure boot). Which should work just fine. Apparently not. Maybe your card isn't compatible with v1.67? Or won't work with a patched GOP image? Or WTF? I haven't a clue...

All I can think to do at this point is try a couple of the earlier AMD GOP versions(patched to work with an edited BIOS), and try with the same version(not patched, UEFI features won't work when enabled). So I made some with patched versions of 1.65 and 1.66. And some that I changed nothing but the Device IDs(with the original AMD GOP v1.63, unchanged except for the Device ID). If none of these work...I'm out of ideas...ATM anyway.


----------



## IronSim (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you again for your help. I'll check everything on friday/saturday when i'm home from my business trip and tell you if anything helped 

Until then - i wish all of you a nice week


----------



## IronSim (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm done with another testing. I tested all 9 sent BIOS versions from MrGenius - unfortunaltely none of them seems to be working 

I was testing with the following:

ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel So 1151
- Secure Boot Disabled
- Primary Graphics Adapter: Onboard
- IGPU Multi-Monitor: Disabled (on activated stays always on internal GPU, o deactivated switches to PCIe GPU as soon as recognized)

3 Monitors were plugged in: 2x HDMI, 1x DVI - DVI and 1x HDMI are plugged into the MSI RX 470 8GB and 1x HDMI is plugged into the Mainboard.
When starting with these settings and the original GPU BIOS, all 3 monitors are working and the PCIe card is recognized.

When flashing (Same way i did before with ATIFlash GUI version out of windows) any of the modded GPU BIOSes the booting takes 2-5 minutes and only one monitor is recognized (HDMI onboard). GPU-Z starts up with a Intel GPU but i can switch to the RX 470 (but i don't know if this my be cached somehow).

Any more ideas how this could get working?

Thank you again very much for your help and effort


----------



## IronSim (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi alltogether,

since i didn't notice any response for my last reply - what would you reccomend me to do next?

Do you need any more information/files from me?

Would you reccomend to switch my Mainboard/CPU?

Thank you very much


----------



## Jayouth (May 15, 2019)

@MrGenius This thread is probably necro, but this is the only place ive seen something even remotely close to my problem. So im wondering if you could help. I have a rx580 which wasnt running in my m91p system, i updated the bios and it seems things got worst. Now my system wont even shut down properly and i have no idea what to do. could you offer some help


----------



## Rahkshi (Jun 10, 2019)

Here is my HIS RX470 4GB Bios. No way to let this VGA boot on M81 IS6XM mainboard.

I changed its device id to hd 7870 id by PolarisBiosEditor (PBE). Windows (in other system) still recognize it as RX470, and game smooth. But can't boot on M81 . Someone please help me .

*Update: YAHOO !!! I SOLVED IT MYSELF.

I use only PolarisBiosEditor

Note: Update your M81 mainboard to lastest Bios FIRST to recognize 7870.

First I open my HIS RX470 4GB Bios Rom.
Then I open HIS HD7870 Bios rom in the other PolarisBiosEditor. A bit error but click Continue, it still display the 7870 rom.
Change ALL ID of RX470 to HD7870.
Then save it as a Modded Bios.

I posted my Modded RX470 bios below. You can try using it to all RX470 4GB, i think so. Please note: backup your ORIGINAL Bios.


----------



## YoshiFtJ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone.

Thanks to this thread, I have managed to change my LPP RX560 BIOS to allow it to be booted on my M91p. Thank you.

However, when I try to install the drivers for the GPU, I keep getting Code 43 in Windows Device Manager. Is there any way around this?


----------



## Charlie_59 (Jul 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> A little update for this topic.
> 
> I've been chatting with a guy who PMed me about changing the Device ID of his RX 570 so he could run it on his Lenovo M81 motherboard. He wanted to try an HD 7850 Device ID. I didn't get back to him in time before he figured out how to do it on his own. He tried the HD 7850 Device ID first and it didn't work. Then he tried an HD 7750 Device ID and it did work. He also reports that the drivers installed fine for an RX 570, even with the HD 7750 Device ID. And everything works perfectly. Soooooooo...yeah. That does work...apparently. Which is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Hi, I know this post it's kinda old but since it's the only one that I could find about this, I want to ask you if you think an rx570 from Gigabyte will work on a ThinkCentre m91p? With the modded bios that you provided.
Thanks in advance, I would really like to know before I get the card


----------



## Dagos (Oct 5, 2019)

So just to confirm how to do this. You edit both of the ids after the PCIR, you fix the CRC and then throw it into the GOP updater with hellm's magic? I'm just wondering because I made custom bios for my RX 470 and I want to know if I did the process right before I flash it.


----------



## Wazeryon (Nov 7, 2019)

YoshiFtJ said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thanks to this thread, I have managed to change my LPP RX560 BIOS to allow it to be booted on my M91p. Thank you.
> 
> However, when I try to install the drivers for the GPU, I keep getting Code 43 in Windows Device Manager. Is there any way around this?



Hello everyone, I have a IS6XM REV 1.0 motherboard and I would like to add an ASUS (AREZ) RX 560 2GB.

Actually It doesn't works but I would like to know if anyone have modded the same bios ?
Or else, can you specify the part of 18 "FF" values to add at the end of rom?

Is it possible to flash BIOS without an igpu and only this graphic card?


Thanks in advance to your reply


----------



## Lapanjo (Dec 1, 2019)

Do you happen to have this bios with samsung memory?


Rahkshi said:


> Here is my HIS RX470 4GB Bios. No way to let this VGA boot on M81 IS6XM mainboard.
> 
> I changed its device id to hd 7870 id by PolarisBiosEditor (PBE). Windows (in other system) still recognize it as RX470, and game smooth. But can't boot on M81 . Someone please help me .
> 
> ...


----------



## Wazeryon (Dec 1, 2019)

I have modded the bios and I think gpu is broken. 
It works at the first boot but when the official driver is installed, windows crashing with orange/pink screen.

Can you tell me if it's possible to fix that?


----------



## encho (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello All,Many thanks for the info that is here on that forum. Long story short,  I've got Lenovo m91p and got to the same issue while trying to add pcie video (Powercolor R7 240 2GB) to the configuration. It was stuck at POST , so after 1-2 days of investigation and trying different PSU, also tried the GPU on another PC etc. i've managed to get it working with the FIX explained here. To be honest i was hoping at the end to find a BIOS for that motherboard with complete removed "Whitelist" unfortunately i had to mod the GPU Bios. Still not he perfect result due to Black Screen before login, but much better to have it working than not working at all. If you follow the summerized instruciton from *








						270x Downgrade bios to 7870 for M91p motherboard.
					

best to flash it to 260x bios if it works..  That way if something happens to the lenovo and you decide to sell the gpu it wont need any modifications to get it ready for sale.   I did suspect the psu wasnt correctly powering the card but i was leaning more towards it wasnt properly connected...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



* you will have it working. Just to give you a hint, if the checksum is not equal experiment with adding/removing "FF" ,  but you have to adjust the length to be the same with the one from the GPU bios. If you managed to get the checksum right but your modified rom is shorter than the original extract, put "00" till you get to the same lenght as rows  If any questions I'll be glad to help.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Gintaras41 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

Im having the same problem as everyone here, Lenovo M91p does not like Radeon graphic cards. Mine is Asus R9 270x DC2OC-2GD5.

I have tryed to modify Bios file but had no luck, maybe someone could help me out with this im uploading both, Original and modified bios files

Thanks in advance


----------



## unicata (Apr 17, 2020)

hi, i tried to change hardware id of msi r9 390x, but after the flash i still haven't did it, can you tell me what program are you using or where problem may occur?
i used ati/amd flasher, can you recommend another program?
one more thing:  is the id of 7850 will be enough for lenovo m81?


----------



## decaptor (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks *HaxBios19 *and *MrGenius, works perfect on my MSI R9 390 Gaming 8GB.   My IS6xm Rev. 1.0 accepted now the AMD GPU. *


----------



## NykMycu (Jul 1, 2020)

MrGenius said:


> You missed the first PCIR. And editing the GOP image(which is what you did) doesn't require fixing the checksum. Anyway, I fixed it for you.
> 
> Hold on...forgot something...BRB...done!


Can you change my device id please for this rx 470 i put a bunch of monney alerty and i can't buy another mobo
Here is the bios from techpowerup vbios colection


----------



## LuckyLuckLuc (Jul 23, 2020)

MrGenius said:


> A little update for this topic.
> 
> I've been chatting with a guy who PMed me about changing the Device ID of his RX 570 so he could run it on his Lenovo M81 motherboard. He wanted to try an HD 7850 Device ID. I didn't get back to him in time before he figured out how to do it on his own. He tried the HD 7850 Device ID first and it didn't work. Then he tried an HD 7750 Device ID and it did work. He also reports that the drivers installed fine for an RX 570, even with the HD 7750 Device ID. And everything works perfectly. Soooooooo...yeah. That does work...apparently. Which is pretty cool.
> 
> ...



Hey there, was wondering if I could get some assistance in getting past the whitelist. A little overwhelmed with the forum thread and not too sure what the solution could be and how to go about applying it.  I have similar hardware to the post quoted above. I am trying to get an RX570 radeon to work with a Lenovo M91 motherboard. I'm pretty green so I'll need assistance in doing things with the BIOS and modifying Device IDs and what not. 

Many Thanks!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 23, 2020)

MrGenius no longer seems to be around, his name no longer appears in the members list.


----------



## LuckyLuckLuc (Jul 23, 2020)

Can anyone recommend GFX card for this system? Anything that isn't AMD apparently?


----------



## ZenXnE (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey everyone, I've ran into a trap just like everyone else here.. I have an is6xm motherboard and my rx 560 won't post. Could someone help me modding the card? I'm low on budget and I'm afraid of breaking it.


----------

